# Naruto 411 Spoiler thread



## Vandal Savage (Jul 28, 2008)

*Do not post Babelfish translations.
Predictions and Discussion go in the
Chapter 411 Prediction Thread.

Locked until Wednesday.  Even when it's unlocked, don't just post anything. If you don't have a decent sense that the spoiler is true, post it in the predictions thread.*



Killua said:


> *People are not, under any circumstances, to post any non-spoiler related posts in the Spoilers thread, which includes comments and opinions about a spoiler posted, real or fake. If you think a spoiler's real and need to let the entire world know about it, great, just don't do it in here. Do it in the Prediction Thread. Think a spoiler's fake and want to let it known? Make it in the Prediction Thread. It's that simple.
> 
> But simple's still too complicated for some of the folks around here, so we've had to become stricter here in recent weeks. So people who ignore these simple rules will get banned, if nothing more for sheer ignorance and utter stupidity. Got a comment or opinion, talk about it in the Predictions Thread.*
> -9Tail-Hokage and co-signed by the Library slaves moderators​
> ...


----------



## hzluis (Jul 30, 2008)

*Verification: Confirmed*


By オナ師 ◆AevUVPUezA 

また規制かけられてました。すいません 
酉割れてるけど付けときます 

表紙はカラーでナルトとサスケの胸元(映画の前売りチケットのおまけネックつけてました) 


話的にはサスケ対八尾 
八尾は最初水月の刀で戦うがサスケに奪われる 
そのあと自分の剣でサスケと戦う 
水月「サスケ気を付けて！そいつ戦いなれてる！」 
八尾は脇の下や膝の裏で剣を支えながら戦う特殊な戦い方をしてました 
千鳥流した剣も八尾はチャクラ流し(？)で防いでいました 

最後は八尾が 
八尾「八尾ハチのように刺す♪」 
サスケ「！」的な感じで八本の剣がサスケに刺さり終わりです 

日本語下手でわかりずらいだろうけど伝われば嬉しいです


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 30, 2008)

*Verification: Confirmed*

Naruto and Sasuke are on the color cover, promoting ticket sale.

Sasuke vs Hachibi.
Hachibi first uses Suigetsus sword, but Sasuke beats it away.
He then take his own sword out.
Suigetsu: "Watch out, Sasuke!"
Hachibi uses his swords to fight.

Hachibi: "Eight-tails sting like a bee"
Sasuke: "!" It ends with eight swords sticking out of Sasuke.


Sorry for mistakes 

Okay - part about Hachibi fighting style I missed because of the confusion (and I'm still not sure):

He somehow hold swords under armpit and knee, and uses some unique technique to fight (I guess mimic octopus). And one sword is flow in the air, supposedly hold by chakra.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jul 30, 2008)

*Verification: Confirmed*

According to boyakist4649 at mangahelpers

Some of this is the same as above, with a couple of different details

"A little bit more complete...
the cover is in color, Naruto and Sasuke are wearing the bonus necklace that comes with the tickets for the Naruto Movie.

The story is pretty much Sasuke vs 8-tail
8-tail was initially fighting with Suigetsu's sword, but Sasuke takes it away
8-tail fights with his own swords after that
Suigetsu: Sasuke be careful! He's an experienced fighter!
the 8-tail fights in a strange way, supporting his swords with his underarms and the back of his knee.
the 8-tail fends off the CHIDORI sword by flowing(?) his chakra

Lastly, the 8-tail says
8-tail: 8-tail, stings like a bee
Sasuke was like "!"
and the sword penetrates Sasuke and that's it"

credit again to boyakist

Script: *Verification: Pending*


i think not sure if this is the *SCRIPT* or atleast part of it. Can someone translate and see if it is? I tried to see if it even made sense with a free translation but to no avail. thanks. Moderator, feel free to delete this if it is not the true script or even close. 

411 八尾・・・実力はいかほど
表紙サスケと八尾 

サスケが草薙の剣で切りかかるがかわされる。 
八尾「攻撃なんてあたるかよ♪あたんねーよ♪」 
サスケ「なかなかやるようだな。ならこれはどうだ。」 
千鳥を繰り出す。だが八尾に腕をつかまれあえなく失敗。 
サスケ「ちきしょーなんであたんねんだよー♪・・・はっいかんついラップ口調に」 
香燐「ラップ口調のサスケもかっけぇ～。」 
水月「香燐うるさいよ。」 
サスケ「水月、連携でいく。香燐は援護しろ」 
場面変わってナルト 
ナルト「まったくわからないってばよ！」 
フカサク「コツを教えてやろう・・・」 
ナルト「な、なんだってばよ！！！」 
フカサク「気合じゃ」 
ナルト「・・・・・・・・・・・・しゅ、修行に集中するってばよ」 

場面かわって木の葉を見下ろすペイン　コナン 
ペイン「さて、はじめるか。おまえは俺が合図してから来い」 
里に向かうペイン。ここでペイン６人を口寄せ 

場面変わってサスケ 
水月「水分身の術」 
水月が突進して八尾を捕まえる。 
水月（水分身）ごとサスケが豪火球で焼き払う。 
だが食らう瞬間水月（水分身）を倒し土遁で身を隠していた 
ここでジュウゴ起きる。そして呪印状態２になる。 
ジュウゴ「殺す殺す殺す殺す殺す！」 
ジュウゴが八尾に襲いかかって終了 

credit to inter2008 from mangahelpers.com for script^

 < i think this is his site


----------



## Conan=Edogawa (Jul 31, 2008)

COLOR PAGE


----------



## minuto (Jul 31, 2008)

Found this at MH posted by Nagumo.

This script is property of Binktopia and myself, and may not be used by any other group for scanslation in English. Deepeyes has exclusive Spanish rights, other international scanslators may be granted permission upon request.

p.1
[Middle Text] For that reason, they crossed swords. For that reason, they laughed. / Friends. Bonded inseparably.
[Title] 411: 8 Tails vs Sasuke!!

p.2
(Movie junk)

p.3
[2] ZATSU*
* step
[3] SUTSU*
* getting up
[4] ZATSU*
* step

p.4
[1] You got stung, idiot!
[2] ZATSU*
* step
[3] You alright, Shuugo? / ZATSU*
* stepping back
[4] Who the hell are you guys? / You're full of shit, you idiots(music note)
=> Note to TS: line break btwn 'shit', 'you' as apparently this guy is rapping.
[5] He's just fuckin' around! / This guy's really...

p.5
[1] Who are you? / Why're you after the me, huh!?
[2] There's no need for us to tell you that. / ZATSU*
* step
[3] To think we'd have to deal with this weird rhyming guy... / What a strange errand.
[4] It's so we can gain power even a moment sooner. / If you don't like it, leave. / Wouldn't that be convenient for you...
[5] I want to hurry up and check / GON* / GON* / whether this guy lives up to his own hype.
* step / step
[6] SU-*
* slide

p.6
[1] Either way, we're the ones who're using "Akatsuki". / Get that through your thick skull. / KACHA*
* kachink
[2] "Akatsuki"...
[3] Oh?
[4] Y... you're so cool, Sasuke! / You're not the type to be used as a pawn, after all.
[5] Of course.

p.7
[1] Hurry up and shut this pun-making fool up, he hurts my ears.
[2] I intend to.
[3] They aren't puns, my rhymes are fun, you twerp! / BATSU* / Ah, yeah!!
* fwip
[4] ...Somehow... he really makes me sick! / KUI* / This guy can't rap at all!
* push
[5] PIKUN*
* perk
[6] DATSU*
* jump

p.8
[1] KACHA*
* kachink
[2] GIN*
* clang
[3] KYUI*
* shing
[4] BUN*
* shoom
[5] ZATSUN*
* skid

p.9
[1] GIN*
* clang
[3] BATSU*
* fwish
[4] KATSU*
* chunk

p.10
[1] TON*
* clang
[2] GATSU*
* thump
[4] GASHA*
* clank

p.11
[1] BUTSUBUTSU* / SUTSU* / KAKIKAKI* / SATSU*
* mumble / fwip / write write / fwish
[2] ZATSU*
* landing
[3] GACHA*
* kaching
[4] PASHI*
* grab

p.12
[1] That felt good! / I thought up a good rhyme, thanks!
[2] As repayment, I'll let you play with me (music note) / Though you're an idiot, baby (music note) / KACHA*
* clack
[3] BABABABA*
* fwip (x4)
[5] Watch out, Sasuke! / This guy's skilled with swords! / ...he's not your average shinobi!

p.13
[1-3] PASHI*
* thump
[4] GATSU*
* clamp
[5] I'll let you feel my hook. / SUTSU...*
* standing
** T/N: In the musical sense of 'hook.' As in 'Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it.'

p.14
[1] What's up with that pose?
[2] TAKATSU*
* jump
[3] GURURUN*
* fwish
[4] GIGIGIN*
* cla-cla-clang*
** T/N: Kishi apparently played Ninja Gaiden 1!
[5] GUTSU*
* land
[6] BUN*
* fwoom

p.15
[1] GINGIGIGIGIGIGIGIGI* / ZATSU ZATSU*
* clang (x lots) / step / step
[2] TAN*
* hop
[3] PASHI*
* thump
[4] BUTSU*
* shink

p.16
[1] ZUDO*
* flying
[2] DOZAZA*
* skid
[3] Sasuke! / Are you alright?
[4] What the hell are those movements... / You can't read the swords' paths at all...
[5] ZA*
* getting up

p.17
[1] BATSU BATSU*
* fwip fwip
[2] BACHICHI / CHII*
* crackle / crackle
[3] Chidori... / The chidori sword you can't block, huh.
[4] DATSU*
* dash
[5] CHA*
* clink

p.18
[1] BACHI*
* crackle
[3] What!?
[4] This guy can use chakra conduction too!?
[6] I... dance like a butter-fly-(music note)

p.19
[2] DODODODO* / I be the 8 tails! I sting like a bee! (music note)
* stab (x4)
** T/N: Hachi (eight) is a homonym for hachi (bee)
[Inset] The chidori katana has no effect... Is this Sasuke's sunset?


----------



## Hyuuga (Jul 31, 2008)

Binktopia Scan Online

DDL

SleepyFans Scan Online


----------



## hzluis (Jul 31, 2008)

DDL


----------

